# accumio



## Hexer1212 (10 März 2006)

Ich habe das gelessen hir mit der Finance Services accumio auch ich habe da ein Schreiben bekommen von denen da ist eine vorderung von 64,98€ hatte mich mal bei der Tauschbörse Usenext ein gelogt und habe nicht Bezahlt und die haben das an Accumio weiter geleitet in den Brief steht drin wenn ich die Summe nicht überweisse dan würden sie ein Mahnungs Schreiben raus Schicken.Meine Frage lautet was soll ich jetzt machen Bezahlen oder erst mal Abwarten? Können sie mir Helfen dabei. :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (10 März 2006)

Thread bereits vorhanden 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6035


----------

